# Where to start?



## STPOW22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello. How are you? Hope all is well.

I live in central New York and and was asked this season to do some goose hunting. Now, I can't stop thinking about it. Even while hunting deer, my heart beats faster when I hear geese.

I even put my ol' Ithaca Model 37 back in the cabinet and am getting a Beretta A400 Extreme.

I usually hunt along the bank along small, slow moving river or the edge of a farm field. I grotesquely try to resemble a goose with a Buck Gardner Grey Ghost call and bury myself into the surrounding growth. Most shots are passing.

I want to start buying some decoys and a warm, comfortable, portable ground blind.

What do you recommend?

How many decoys...type...brand will it take to start? I was kinda sticker-shocked looking at decoys!!! So, I will slowly have to build my spread.

Any and all advise would be much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Start with shells or sillouettes. More decoys for the money. Ad the Full Bodies later. 
Personal preference on a blind. Look at the Rogers Sporting Goods line of blinds good quality for less than others.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Id start with a dozen shells and 6 full bodies. Sillo's sometimes scared birds off because some decoys disappear and some appear out of no where. I would agree with the rogers blinds. Never had one but a few buddies I know have them and they like them. Also you can get a free snow cover most of the time with them for late season. If you hunt on the river tho, so later on when you decide to buy more decoys buy a couple floaters and make it look like the geese are working their way up to the river bank. Looks a little more realistic.


----------



## STPOW22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you, Kelly and ZSeckler12.

Any particular brand/model for a blind?

Steve


----------



## merganser murderer (Jul 13, 2012)

i like the hitman


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

shells are the most versatile as with silos you need unfroze ground. I suggest getting Bigfoot fullbodies. As far as layout blinds, look around and find a good used one, they are everywhere. Good Luck


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Just spend the money on a new avery finisher or something nice. Buying used stuff just makes everything complicated. And for decoys i would buy some shells, like Bigfoot ones or ghg models and when you have the $ get some fully flocked decoys. They are worth the extra bucks spent. And get into the hang of scouting as much as hunting. The miles add up but the knowledge you'll learn about where the birds go will definitely be worth the hassle.


----------



## STPOW22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you, all!


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Quit now. It's not to late. This is a destructive path that has led many to divorce and thousands of dollars spent. Countless sleepless nights thinking about how things went wrong or how great they will be tomorrow. Anger at weather channels for wrong forecast. And a endless path for better gear that would have made them finish. You have been warned! Travel this road at your own risk!


----------



## STPOW22 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think it's too late, jrp267.


----------

